# Accucraft K28



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I am new to live steam and still learning the history of individual models. What is the general option of the Accucraft K28 butane fired loco, AL87-17x?

Are there any known common problems? Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The one I have is a great runner, smooth and powerful. The only issue that I'm aware of with the K-28s in general is that, like most Accucraft dual-burner locomotives, one burner will sometimes go out. With the K-28's small smokebox door offset to one side, it's hard to get a good view of both burners, so it really helps to have a good ear for the difference in sound between two lit burners vs. just one. If the engine's performance is lethargic and it's struggling to keep steam pressure up, chances are you have a burner out.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Accucraft's K27 would also be a good choice - I have a K27, K28 and K36 and I run the K27 far more often than the other two. Lots of smooth pulling power and doesn't have the flue visibilty problem of the K28 or the weight of the K36. Whatever you buy, I recommend getting an electric arc lighter, rather than using a BBQ-type butane flame lighter. The arc lighter can reach right up to the non-functioning flue and easily light off a burner that has gone out. This one has worked well for me with twin flue butane locos: https://www.amazon.com/2600mAh-1865...-Windproof-Fireworks/dp/B07CZXKRT2/ref=sr_1_3


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're interested in purchasing a K-28, I know one that's available from the estate of the late Eric Strauss. John Polen took it up to the National Summer Steamup, but was trying to sell it along with an AMS D&RGW consist, and it never left the swap table.

Darned Auto-correct is really chasing me tonight...


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary:

Saw your posting about the K28 and AMS consist that is available...was the consist by chance a set of San Juan cars?

I have an ongoing interest in obtaining a San Juan consist in green...adding a K28 to the set would be a bonus (it's one of the few D&RGW Accucraft locos I don't have...would be great to find one of the coal fired versions Accucraft made).

Could you advise details of the offering, or pass my contact info along to the seller?.....thanks!

Best Regards,
Cliff

Cliff Ward
Cary, North Carolina
[email protected]
cell: (919) 616-6759


----------



## Gpwpat (Mar 7, 2019)

I just picked up a K-28. It is my second live steam loco. I find it harder to run than my mogul. Likes to derail on my loop, seems it needs nicer tracks. First run I found all the problems from previous owner. Broken bolts for smoke box front. I got those fixed. CA on whistle and other broken details. I am busy stripping paint , drilling out for brass pins and solder. I had to do similar on my Mogul. Seems the fine brass details does not do well with shipping and handling.

I had a clogged jet. Took them apart and cleaned them. Now they both burn. I bet that is why previous owner took the front of the smoke box off and broke the bolt. Strange I could not get the cover to stay on with the one bolt for the life of me. It was drilled and tapped for 3 but only one hole in boiler jacket. I drilled corresponding holes and bolted in the cover. I used brass 0-80 bolts soaked in Gun smith blueing to turn them black. Looks great now. 

I have what seems to be excessive leaking from the back of the cylinders. Seems a gasket may be shot. I may have to take the cylinders apart and clean / rebuild and time them.

Very nice engine. Will be nicer once I get it running really well and sort out a few more broken / missing details and get these leaks sorted.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Let’s see some pictures


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

It always seemed to be the burner with the superheater that would not stay lit. Over the course of owning several Accucraft K Series gas fired locomotives, who I don't remember, told me the problem was the location of the super heater. A deep analysis I did not undertake. I did however pull the SH and bend z little so it was slightly to one side in the flue rather than at the bottom. I had no trouble with the burner staying lit after that. 

On firing:
Most UK locomotive do not have a smoke box that open. How they fire them? Hold the lighter at the stack, turn the gas on and with pop sound the flame ignites or flashes back to the burner. Important to hold the match with flame on at the stack when you turn the gas on.otherwise the pop or flashback action and sound will be sharp and loud. Takes just a little experience to "get" the value of this reminder, I can attest. The importance is proportional to the size of the loco and the volume of gas that can accumulate in the boiler in a very short time. 

The surprise or shock at the loud flashback can bring a good deal of nearby attention and kindly suggestions on the proper technique. We all know the value of friendly advice on the proper technique with most things big and small..


----------



## Gpwpat (Mar 7, 2019)

I have been doing some major overhaul maintenance and fabrication of missing pieces. I was able to clean and get both burners burning equally, tightened almost every bolt for details and running gear. Today I took out the RC and ran it stationary with better results. I dropped one of those little clamps that holds the handrail to the boiler. After looking for an hour I decided to just fabricate one. Well that inspired me to just fabricate the missing cylinder vent. Does anybody know of a good match to accucraft boiler green? Until then my engine is getting black cylinders. I was also able to repair my whistle. Drilled out the thread inserted brass rods and soldered it all back together. You should never use CA on a live steam engine. PO glued all sorts of broken parts back with CA. And I am cleaning them and properly soldering. Many times without the need to repaint.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Tenwheeler said:


> I am new to live steam and still learning the history of individual models. What is the general option of the Accucraft K28 butane fired loco, AL87-17x?
> 
> Are there any known common problems? Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


One thing to note: The K-28 (coal or butane fired) tend to wear out the o-ring for the valve stem seal. Part of your pre-firing routine should be adding a drop of steam oil to the exposed valve stem close to the cylinder.

The K-28 can pull a whole bunch of cars!


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

seadawg said:


> One thing to note: The K-28 (coal or butane fired) tend to wear out the o-ring for the valve stem seal. Part of your pre-firing routine should be adding a drop of steam oil to the exposed valve stem close to the cylinder.
> 
> The K-28 can pull a whole bunch of cars!


That's good information to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------

